# Installed X springs today;couple of pics.



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

OK, here's the deal. I wanted to put these springs on for awhile. There has been a lot of questions on here so I hope all this helps. Price? Just over $300.00 from Ford. F-450, 550 Springs.

The big questions that I had is...

Do they change ride hight?
Raised truck 3/4 of an inch.

Do you have to lengthen the track bar?
NO, did not have to touch it.

Does it change the ride?
Yes, made it a little stiffer, but nothing to get up in arms about.

Did they just bolt right up or were there any mods to make?
Yes, bolted right up did not have to change a thing. Didn't even so much as affect the steering wheel position.

Where they hard to install?
Some what YES. I have toyed with the idea of doing this in my driveway (glad I did not). I worked out a deal with 1 of my best friends who is my mechanic. We took it to his shop, put it up on the lift and went at it. Needed 2 sets of hands, lots of air and even a torch once; which shocked us 'cause this truck is new. 
The first problem we ran into was the Western snow plow mount HAD to come off. Yes, bumper and all. Took off the shocks and dropped the front axle. When removing the front shackle spring bolts, the left hand side bolt would not budge; NOT EVEN with a 1 inch drive hammer. Put some heat on it and bang- good to go. These front bolts were put in with the head to the inside. We found out later why because we turned them around so if we ever had to go back at a later date to do some front end work it would make it easier. 
The X springs had a little bit more of an arch to them so the rear shackles had to swing forward some. When we went to align the pins in the springs back up into the holes on the axle plates is where there was some trouble. When the front axle came out the tension on the springs relaxed. so in a sense we needed to put it back and this took a BIG bar, some ratchet straps and a lot of good old fashion back work. Once we got it all aligned back up, it when back together great but again, we had to put are backs into it. Those bolts that we put back in with the heads to the outside this time we found out where too long to let the Western plow brackets to go back in place. We sure did not want to have to go back and re-hang that front axle again so we decided to cut them off. The only tool we could get in there to use was a saw-zaw. Took some heavy duty blades those bolts are HARD. Well we were able to get it back together. 
The whole job took around 3 and 1/2 hours with the 2 of us. I can say the lift was the way to go and I'm glade I did not try to do this in the cold in my driveway. Here are the pics, sorry I didn't get more. I was kind of busy.

Marshall


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

#2


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

#3


----------



## Boots_R_On (Nov 26, 2003)

All you had to do is add one leaf on each side.

There's your "X" springs.
And you can pull or pop them bags , they are useless now.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boots_R_On _
> *All you had to do is add one leaf on each side.
> 
> There's your "X" springs...*


So what does an add a leaf give me a couple hundred pounds a spring? I got at least 600 more per spring out of these and I can go back and STILL ADD A LEAF if I desire. I would have had to still do a lot of the same work to put in an add a leaf. Still would have had to drop the axle for the most part.



> *...And you can pull or pop them bags , they are useless now. *


Pic #3 is a little misleading that is NOT a bag, it's a TIMBREN. In pic #3 they are not loaded the axle is still hanging. They returned once the truck was lowered.

Here you go...


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I did the leveling kit (2.5") and that was a project in itself. You don't really realize how much all those front end parts weigh until you start having to move them around. :salute:


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Great post but maybe I missed something. Did you put the X spring on your F-350??


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4evergreenlawns _
> *Great post but maybe I missed something. Did you put the X spring on your F-350?? *


Thanks, and Yes.


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

Here's another perspective of the "X" springs...

On my 2002 F250 Diesel Supercab....

Do they change ride hight?
YES!! Close to 2" unloaded. My truck came with very "wimpy" springs to begin with. If memory serves me, I think my stock springs were only rated for around 4200#(?). The "X" springs are rated for 6000#. Got the front end up so that the pronounced rake is gone.
The front still sits a bit lower. About an inch difference front to rear.

Do you have to lengthen the track bar?
I really can't say. I did not do the installation, but it does not look as if the track bar was touched. Kinda hard to believe with such a change in ride height.

Does it change the ride?
Yes. The springs firmed up the ride to where this truck should have been from the factory.  Not stiff or harsh at all. Just a nice firm ride. 

Did they just bolt right up or were there any mods to make?
As far as I know they bolted right up. The plow mount needed to be removed but other than that, nothing special.

Were they hard to install?
Ask my mechanic.  I just didn't have the time for the install. I can tell you he started around noon and was completely done, including an alignment by 3:30 pm.

I have not yet mounted up the plow so I can't remark on the change in load carrying capabilities yet. When I do, I'll take some measurements and pics if anyone is interested.....

Dan


----------



## soutthpaw (Jul 2, 2005)

can you please give me the exact ford part number from your invoice they used to order the springs? the place i went to is clueless for some reason

thanks
DJ


----------



## soutthpaw (Jul 2, 2005)

which truck did you put them on? are the 99 and up springs different from the 94-97 models in length or width


----------

